# some of my tanks



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

hey all again, here are a few more of my tank setups i just took pics of, some arent that good

"fluffy" saying hi to the camera
View attachment 46336

the boys
View attachment 46337

closer view
View attachment 46338

one of my hujetas
View attachment 46339

Fluffy and if you look close you can see itchy and scratchy, the two eels poking out of the sand
View attachment 46340

arnt they cute, 2 3.5" hujetas, the thirs is camera shy, LOL
View attachment 46341

the boys again
View attachment 46342


I'll take more pics of my other 4 tanks later this week, hopefully i will get my discus tank setup soon so i can take pics of them too!! let me know what you think of these.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

nice pics, espically fluffy


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i hear that fish ( i 4got the name dragon/violet goby?) is a filter feeder and dosent have a high success rate in captivity


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

if had mine for a few months, they last a few years if you take care of them, but yes its a dragon fish aka violet goby!! mines awsome and has a personality


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I like the hujetas


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

i had a dragon fish but the lil buddy died i had one for about 5 months


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i wish i still had my hujeta


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

fluffy scares me...i like the Ps


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

You've got quite an impressive collection. I really love those gars


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

haha nice pics


----------

